
Harry Dean Stanton has died - kafkaesq
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/15/movies/harry-dean-stanton-dead-actor.html
======
rothbardrand
Wow. I've been a fan of Harry Dean Stanton for a very, very long time. His
first credit is in the 1950s-- and he has a movie in post right now!

Some notable films you might want to check out (but might not realize are
worth it)

Repo Man 1984 -- a major role for him in a cult classic from the punk rock
era. Also young emilio estivez

Paris Texas 1984 -- A great film from the german director Wim Wenders, very
much like a german David Lynch

Pretty In Pink 1986 -- A John Hughes film, Harry Dean Stanton plays Molly
Ringwald's father in a touching performance

Wild at Heart 1990 -- An avant garde film by David Lynch with Nicholas Cage
and Laura Dern in their prime. Probably Lynch's best movie, in my opinion.

The Straight Story 1999 -- Also by David Lynch this is actually a G rated
film, about a guy who goes to visit his brother. It's kinda spectacularly
touching while still being extremely minimalist in story.

Big Love 2006-2010 -- HBO TV Series about a mormon polygamist marriage, where
Harry Dean Stanton plays an evil cult leader, super creepy, super effective
and a "you love to hate him situation".

That may be a bit too many suggestions, but I pared it down from the 199(!)
credits he has. I have seen all of the above and can recommend them all,
though several are avant garde or not designed to be happy fun movies.

Also note he has a movie coming out soon-- Lucky -- where he plays the titular
character and it looks to basically be an ode to Harry Dean Stanton.

RIP Harry-- you impacted my life and I will miss you.

~~~
js2
Singing "Just A Closer Walk With Thee" in Cool Hand Luke (1967):

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckulh3cSPuU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckulh3cSPuU)

------
8ig8
Repo Man was a favorite of mine when I was a teenager.

~~~
bhrgunatha
Likewise in my circle of friends we used to quote this movie a lot.

But later it was elevated to an unassailable classic due to the ridiculous
over-dubbing when it was shown on TV, replacing all the use of mother-fucker
with melon-farmer.

~~~
CalChris
I still quote _Repo Man_ but then no one gets the reference anymore and so I
end up sounding like a mentally deranged nut.

    
    
      Look at those assholes, ordinary fucking people. I hate 'em.
    

I was even in a 7-11 and the guy said _Have a nice day_ at 10pm. So I said,
_Night, Day. Doesn 't mean shit._ Again, too cool for the room and I get the
nutjob look.

------
pravda
What part did he play in Kelly's Heros?

Is this him?
[https://youtu.be/Iby1Ni0VJxg?t=93](https://youtu.be/Iby1Ni0VJxg?t=93)

~~~
sverige
Yep, that's him. "But my hair is still in curlers!"

------
Crontab
As Alien is my all-time favorite movie, I am sad to hear this news. Farewell
Harry and thank you!

------
rurban
Whow. A friend of mine just released his very last picture "Lucky" which is
currently making the festival rounds. Sundance, Locarno, Viennale, ... Should
be in the theatres soon.

------
donatj
Noooooo! It was only recently pointed out to me how amazing an actor he was.
At least he left an amazing legacy for me to while.

------
HillaryBriss
always intense

~~~
abruzzi
Ordinary people spend their time avoiding tense situations. Repo man spends
his time getting into tense situations.

Though Paris Texas is my favorite. The two confessions in the sex shop is, to
me, one of the most intensely moving scenes in all of film.

